# keilerbike in wombach am 20.7.03



## Hugo (18. Juni 2003)

is ja bald soweit deswegen wollt ich gleich ma den thread eröffnen um zu fragen wer noch alles mitfahrn will, evtl. auch gleich zu erfahren auf welche strecke ihr euch wagen wollt.

meine wenigkeit wird wohl die kleine runde in angriff nehmen

informationen rund um den marathon  gibts hier:
http://www.keiler-bike.de/

also lasst was von euch hören


----------



## GroßerNagus (24. Juni 2003)

Hallo Hugo,

ich fahr die Mittlere - da rentiert sich auch Anfahrt und Übernachtung 

Den Trikot-Deal können wir,wenn Du willst wieder durchziehn. Mußt aber nicht wenns Dir diesmal gefällt. 

Ich finde, es sieht total scharf aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (24. Juni 2003)

werds diesmal wohl behalten weil mir die trikots ausgehn 

naja...wenn das rennen gut läuft kann ich mir wieder zwo vom sponsor geben lassen


----------



## PREDIGER (26. Juni 2003)

Angeblich hat der Keiler Bike 80% Singletrails!!!
Und es gibt richtig viel Geld zu gewinnen auf der großen Runde!!


----------



## Hugo (26. Juni 2003)

wenn du gewinnen willst darfste dich aber anstrengen...obs wirklich 80% sind weiss ich nicht genau, aber von der technischen schwierigkeit isses schon annähernd auf cc-niveau

bin froh dass ich die strecke schon kenne....wer nur nach höhenprofil fährt wird sich am letzten anstieg sehr wahrscheinl. zieml. vertun....der is nerviger als man vermuten würde


----------



## lanciatore (27. Juni 2003)

Es gibt wohl keinen MBM mit 80% Trailanteil, gelle    

Auf jeden Fall hat der Keiler genug davon zu bieten!!!

Wir vom MTBC Ffm. fahren mit einigen Leuten mit.

TOP-Marathon!!!

Bis dann.  
lanciatore


----------



## Racer2 (28. Juni 2003)

Hi
bin auch wieder dabei, und zwar auf der kurzen Runde


----------



## mtb-racer (28. Juni 2003)

Also, Hugo, ich denke dass ich dabei bin weist du schon! 

Für die Anderen: 

ICH AUCH! 

cu Billy 

PS: Kleine oder mittlere!


----------



## mtb-racer (28. Juni 2003)

Hab mich grad erfolgreich angemeldet! 

Hab jetzt mal spontan wie ich bin die kleine genommen, da wir am den zwei Wochenenden vorher schon extremes vorhaben! 

Also, man sieht sich! 

cu Billy


----------



## Runningblacky (30. Juni 2003)

Ich fahr die kleine Runde, da wir eine Woche später zur Alpenüberquerung aufbrechen. 
Ist mein erster Marathon (aufm Bike, gelaufen bin ich schon mehrere), das mit den Singletrails klingt ja vielversprechend


----------



## GroßerNagus (1. Juli 2003)

@Hugo
Versteh ich, dass Du das Trikot behältst - sieht auch einfach zu gut aus.


Ich fahre jetzt zum 3. Mal die 82 km.
Das entspricht meiner Kondition und die Anreise lohnt sich.

Die Stecke ist wirklich ein echtes Single-Trail-Festival

Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fishlips (1. Juli 2003)

Ich fahre eigentlich erst seit letztem Herbs MTB. Wahrscheinlich bin ich total Wahnsinnig, aber ich hab mich für den Keiler angemeldet. 

Meine maximale Strecke, die ich jetzt am Wochenende gefahren habe, waren 66km bei 970hm. Das habe ich zwar ohne größere Probleme durchgestanden (3:41h), das waren aber bestimmt 40% Asphalt. Leider kenne ich die Strecke in Wombach überhaupt nicht, werde aber vsl. an der Besichtigung am Sa in einer Woche teilnehmen. Dann kann ich immer noch einen Rückzieher machen;-))


----------



## Plasmo (1. Juli 2003)

Tach Leute,

werde dieses jahr auch evtl. den Keiler mal mitradeln .
Weiss aber noch nicht ob ich die 55 oder 82 km fahre.
Ich teste mal noch meine Form auf etwas längere und anspruchsvollere Strecken aus, dann wird entschieden.

Ich hoffe man sieht sich da mal.


Ciao.


----------



## Rückenwind (2. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

fahre den Keiler zum 1 mal (55 km Runde). Könnte mich aber zwischen Fully oder Hardtail entscheiden. Welches Bike soll ich denn am besten nehmen?


----------



## Rockhopper (2. Juli 2003)

@Rückenwind: Habe nur ein Fully und bin letztes Jahr den Keiler gefahren. 

Obwohl der Keiler viele schöne & anspruchsvolle Streckenabschnitte hat , lohnt sich nach meiner Ansicht ein Fully dort nicht. 
Wirst mit einem Hardtail genau so gut zurechtkommen.


----------



## Racer2 (4. Juli 2003)

hi rückenwind
bin den keiler schon 2mal gefahren
ich würd eher das Fully nehmen weil die Abfahrten teilweise ziemlich verwurzelt und schwierig  sind


----------



## wadde (13. Juli 2003)

...dir kurstädter werden auch mitradeln! 

grüße aus der hochburg bad orb, mit freude auf sonntag 


*wadde*


www.spessartchallenge.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plasmo (13. Juli 2003)

...beim Keiler gibt es ja eine 55, 81 und die große mit 110 km.

Wie isn das eigentlich eingeteilt? 
In Runden kann das ja nich sein oder?
Sind das 3 verschiedene Strecken ???


Ciao.


----------



## fishlips (14. Juli 2003)

war am Samstag bei der Streckenvorstellung: Eine "normale" Runde ist 55km, bei der mittleren Distanz wird eine Schleife zusätzlch gefahren und die 110er fahren die "normale" Runde 2x.


----------



## SteffenScott (18. Juli 2003)

hoffentlich bekomm ich sonntach noch ein platz, nich das schon 1000Leute zusammengekommen bin.
Also ich mach auch mit, wie gesagt muss mich sonntach früh dann erstmal anmelden


----------



## Plasmo (18. Juli 2003)

@SteffenScott

Und welche Strecke?


----------



## fishlips (18. Juli 2003)

@SteffenScott

Einen Startplatz wirst Du schon noch kriegen - nur Trikot gibts keins mehr (- siehe www.keiler-bike.de)


----------



## SteffenScott (18. Juli 2003)

ja hab grad reingeschaut, mal sehen höchst warscheinlich die 55km strecke.85km vielleicht aber is unwarscheinlich, mal gucken wie es nachher läuft beim training wobei ich die vielen höhenmeter nich soooo gewohnt bin. 
das was ich bisher meistens beim training mit dem rr gefahren bin waren  immer strecken locker über 100km aber nur so 900hm


----------



## Plasmo (18. Juli 2003)

@SteffenScott

Ich fahr die 82 und bei uns im Training kann ich auch nur so 500 hm auf 100km fahren .


Ciao.


----------



## SteffenScott (19. Juli 2003)

ich schließe mich mal der mehrheit an und werd die kleine fahren


----------



## nurichdarf (19. Juli 2003)

Hat eigentlich jemand Ergebnislisten vor dem Jahr 2000  

Ich war da natürlisch schon am Start, aber in meinem dicken Ordner fehlt diese Liste. Verlegt-Verloren-nicht gewartet? 

 Also aus dem Jahr 98 wäre schon ideal, falls die jemand hat, natürlich die grosse runde.  

Man will schliesslich seinen Enkeln mal was hinterlassen


----------



## SteffenScott (20. Juli 2003)

ausser das ich nen platten ab km 20hatte und ab km 25 meine xtr v-brake vorn den geist aufgegeben hat wars geil. hab mehr als genug schrammen denn nur mit der hinterradbremse hat sich die strecke besch... gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wadde (20. Juli 2003)

...viele geniale rasante abfahrten, super wetter und mords laune!

hat rießigen spaß gemacht & das keiler weizen "einfach lecker" 


grüße aus der kurstadt 

*wadde*


www.spessartchallenge.de


----------



## SteffenScott (20. Juli 2003)

nich ganz so gut war das man im wald mit der sonnenbrille nicht alt so viel gesehen hat und es doch sehr anspruchvolle singletrails waren. 
aber an sich wars echt geil, nächstes jahr fahr ich auf jedenfall wieder mit


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2003)

wie immer eine erstklassige veranstaltung !

danke !


----------



## Plasmo (20. Juli 2003)

War das erste mal dabei.

Strecke war ok und auch recht locker zu fahren.
Ich hatte mich auch schon auf viele Wurzelauffahrten eingestellt aber ging doch ganz rhytmisch zu fahren.

Am Ende haben dann noch ein bissel die 100er Fahrer auf der Strecke genervt aber konnte man gut zur Seite brüllen .


Ciao.


----------



## Taunusmaid (21. Juli 2003)

Also Keiler war wie auch letztes Jahr schon geil! Irgendwie ist da immer gute Laune und die Strecke hat wieder riesig Spaß gemacht!
Hat einer von euch eine Ahnung wie man an die Fotos kommt, die ander Strecke von diesem Foto Team gemacht wurden? Hab keine Lust, einfach ins Blaue hinein zu bestellen, find aber keine Homepage dieses Foto-Services.

Gruß
Gabi


----------



## SteffenScott (21. Juli 2003)

das wird mich auch interessieren ob das auf der cd mit ben is. die ham ja am anfang und ende nen foto gemacht
sagt mal eure platzierungen an und hattet ihr auch nen platten? ich hab jedenfalls nen paar leute gesehn einschließlich mich natürlich.
da dacht ich toll latexschlauch der hält und was is pfff hats hinten gemacht
am ende bei der zieleinfahrt der minimale anstieg haben ja auch viele nochmal nen kranpf in den beinen bekommen


----------



## wissefux (21. Juli 2003)

also ich war am ende 153. bei der 55 km distanz.
krämpfe hatte ich leider auch gegen ende. bin auf dem letzten anstieg noch von 3 oder 4 leuten überholt worden, weil ich aufgrund der krämpfe einfach nicht mehr schneller fahren konnte.
der geist war willig, aber das fleisch ...  

nun, die fotos bekommt ihr bei diesem masch foto. bestellkarte lag bei den startunterlagen dabei.
einfach startnummer angeben und ins blaue hinein bestellen.
anders geht es leider nicht und billig ist das auch nicht.
werde wohl auch in den sauren apfel beissen müssen, wie immer.
10 euro für 2 pics. die waren bisher aber immer gut.

es gibt auch übrigens bilder vom zieleinlauf auf der keiler homepage kostenlos zum download. man muß nur grob seine ankunftszeit wissen und ein bißchen suchen. mit viel glück ist man dann alleine auf dem bild.

und letzte möglichkeit die cd vom keiler bike zu bestellen. da ist es auch glückssache, ob man drauf ist ...


----------



## fishlips (21. Juli 2003)

Hi,

war mein erster Wettkampf - total geil!! Da ich erst seit letztem Herbst trainiere tun mir die Anstiege immer tierisch weh - ich hoffe ich hab bergauf nicht so viele von Euch aufgehalten - aber die Abfahrten - einfach genial - Spaß pur - da hab ich regelmäßig Plätze gutgemacht. Nen Platten (vorne) trotz Latexschlauch hatte ich auch noch - hat mich 10 Minuten gekostet - der neue ging nicht gscheit drauf (oder war ich zu nervös?). Bin 325. in der Gesamtwertung (72. bei Senioren 1) geworden. Das mit den Senioren tut mir irgendwie schon weh - mal sehen ob ich (42) von der Stadt demnächst eine Einladung für den Altennachmittag bekomme ;-))) Sch... ist aber auch, daß ich an meinem Rahmen an einer Schweißnaht (Halterung vom Dämpfer) heut beim putzen einen Riss entdeckt habe. Wenn ich den jetzt schweißen lass, kann ich den Rahmen neu lackieren. Die schönen Aufkleber (fishlips) bekomm ich ws. nicht mehr. Werd morgen mal beim Händler anrufen - die fishlips wurden ja von Rose importiert  - gibts aber glaub ich nicht mehr.

Was aber trotzdem ein total geiles Erlebnis!!!


----------



## SteffenScott (22. Juli 2003)

fishlips ich gaub dich hatte ich gesehn. weil ein endorphin is doch recht selten und ich hab nur eins rumfahren sehn
bevor das mit dem platten anfing hatte ich mich schon auf platz 285 vor gekämpft. weil ich rellativ weit hinten startete musste ich viele überholen und am ende platz 382
naja kann man nichts machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergverehrer (22. Juli 2003)

Ich habe mir die Foto-CD gestern mal bestellt; laut Aussage der Keiler-jungs kann die aber erst in einer Woche rausgehen...
Ich bin ja mal wirklich gespannt, was da drauf ist, denn in der Auflösung, in der der Fotograf Bilder geschossen hat, passen ja nie und nimmer pics von jedem Starter drauf...
Wenn Ihr euch noch erinnern könnt bzw. nicht zu schnell gewesen seid, dann hat da auch jemand auf der hälfte der Distanz geknipst... Ich poste bei Erhalt mal, ob es sich gelohnt hat...

Totally confused...

War eben auch mein erster Marathon, da will ich schon mal ein Andenken haben... 
Ach ja, ich war 162er in der Gesamtwertung. Hat sich jemand von euch eine Urkunde geholt?

Gruß,

Brezze


----------



## wissefux (22. Juli 2003)

das mit der urkunde hat mir letztes jahr schon zu lange gedauert.

einfach jemanden vom orga-team 1,50 euro geben, einen umschlag beschriften und das ding wird zugeschickt.

so hat es letztes jahr prima funktioniert.

hoffentlich auch dieses mal


----------



## Racer2 (22. Juli 2003)

Hallo
War wieder ein super MArathon dieses Jahr, war nur vielleicht nen kleines bisschen zu heiß! 
bei mir liefs ganz gut, außer dass ich am ersten Berg ein bisschen überzogen hab und mich dann erstmal erholen musste.
Bin dann aber trotzdem insgesamt 64ter geworden.
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## mtbmarcus (22. Juli 2003)

Hallo!
Die Veranstaltung/Strecke ist wirklich top. Das einzige Problem auf der 55km Strecke ist das man recht früh auf die etwas langsameren Teilnehmer der anderen Distanzen auffährt. Ich hatte nach ca. 13km schon den ersten vor mir. Auf den engen Streckenabschnitten war halt teilweise nicht an überholen zu denken ohne Stürze zu riskieren. Also hab ich mich halt hinten angestellt. Ist aber ja für alle gleich. Gab zwar welche die gemeint haben sie müßen überall überholen, aber die hat man immer. War zum Schluß 21er und recht zufrieden.

Ciao Marcus


----------



## wissefux (23. Juli 2003)

also ich habe kein problem damit, mal im trail von langsameren aufgehalten zu werden. bin selbst auf genügend langsame fahrer der 82 er runde aufgefahren.
so viel zeit geht da auch nicht bei verloren.
es gibt ja auch genügend forststrassenkilometer, wo man das locker wieder reinholen kann.

was sollen denn die pros sagen ? die fahren die strecke in einem höllen tempo gleich 2 mal.
die erste runde haben sie freie bahn und dann müssen die doch in der zweiten runde permanent an den meisten der restlichen biker irgendwie vorbei 
 

das stelle ich mir echt blöd vor, wenn du wirklich um den sieg kämpfst und dann aufgehalten wirst.

aber bei rundkursen muss man halt damit leben, dass irgendwann die strecke überfüllt ist.


----------



## m.a.t. (25. Juli 2003)

Der Keiler ist halt immer wieder ein echtes Highlight. Dieses Jahr bin ich mal die Langstrecke gefahren. Erste Runde war ok, da war die Temperatur noch angenehm. In der zweiten Runde bin ich dann wegen der Hitze ziehmlich dehydriert und hatte mehr mit Krämpfen als der Strecke zu kämpfen  . Egal, das Bier hat hinterher umso mehr geschmeckt. Es war wieder eine super organisierte Veranstaltung, zu der man gerne wieder kommt. Diesmal sieht das Trikot auch ordentlich aus.
Schade finde ich nur, das die Webcam nicht bis 6:52:00 geht. War ich wohl etwas zu langsam. 
matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergverehrer (25. Juli 2003)

Ich habe heute die Foto-CD des Fotografen bekommen - es ging dann doch schneller als gedacht!

Wenn ich auf irgendeinem Foto zu sehen wäre, hätte ich nur Lob für die CD übrig, so ist der Nutzwert doch etwas beschränkt...
Komisch, ich bin mir sicher, dass ich zweimal fotografiert worden bin...

Naja, hier noch mal kurz der Inhalt:

[Aufbau] [Kids-Cup 1] [Kids-Cup 2] [Nudelparty] [Marathon] [Strecke] [Ergebnisse]

Und es sind wirklich viel mehr Bilder als auf der Homepage. Für 10 geht die Sache schon in Ordnung.

Grüße,

Breeze


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2003)

diese foto-cd geht extra ! glückssache, ob man da mit drauf ist !

der fotograf an der strecke war von masch-design.
dort kannst du direkt mit deiner startnummer die beiden bilder von dir bestellen. formular war in postkartenform bei den startunterlagen dabei.


----------



## Bergverehrer (26. Juli 2003)

Ich dank Dir für den Tip!
Ich dachte eben in meiner Naivität, dass auf der CD alle Fotos drauf wären... 

Vielleicht schick' ich noch eine bestellung raus...

Viele Grüße,

Breeze


----------

